# Need help with buying!



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello all, 

I need some help with buying my first revolver.

I have owned semi-autos for many years and own 10 different makes and models, and shoot around 300 rnds per week, but i have never shot a revolver. Most of all my semi-auto guns are SA/DA I do have a sig that is SAO. Please keep in mind that $$$ is a big factor on what I buy, I have been looking a the Rossi and Taurus M65 & M66. Also being that I am looking at a .357 mag does it make a shooting difference if I buy 4in or a 6in barrel?

And what about SA/DA or SA? Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I always suggest a Smith & Wesson K frame with a four inch barrel for a first revolver. The Taurus models you listed are very similar to the S&W K frame. 

Revolvers of this type are called double action revolvers but that normally means that they can be fired single action as well by cocking the hammer. There are some double action only revolvers out there but they are not that common. The very popular S&W 642 is a double action only.

Getting a .357 Magnum revolver is always a good idea as you can also shoot .38 Special rounds with it.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

If you are interested in an S&W, there is a promotion going on until the end of the year. A $30 rebate is available on the following revolvers. http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...=10001&catalogId=11101&categoryId=57803&top=Y


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Is the 4IN easier to shot then the 6IN barrel?


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Btt


----------

